# A question for breeders



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

My puppy came from a wonderful breeder; she had champions and champion lines and the warmest but firmest environment for her beloved puppies. Our pup (Lucky) was wild and engaged with the world and as I watched the breeder sweep him up from the floor into her arms and call him her "big boy" I witnessed a loving relationship that encouraged me to think that we might have one too. He is the most adorable and loving and intelligent dog. We have had the pleasure of being with his breeder a couple of times since he's been ours (he is 8 months old and joined us at 11 weeks). In each instance, Lucky has not made a fuss that his breeder arrives, but he sits on her lap or near her with a comfort that makes me think she is always in his world, from his perspective, always somewhere nearby. Not that he loves us less;perhaps he loves us better because of their close bond so my question is:

How does it feel to let these babies go? Breeders work hard to bring into the world the most well adjusted, promise, beautiful Havanese puppies. And then they say good bye. I think this must be very hard. Would love to hear from any Havanese breeders willing to let us know. Thank you.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it's the same with any breed. I used to show and breed Bichon Frise. As a breeder you try to give the babies all that you can, love them to death, and yet be joyous at the fact that they find their forever homes with families who will love them even more. The initial time of saying goodbye is hard, but yet when you see the excitement from the new owners, you can't help but also be a bit happy at the joy they are feeling.


----------

